# Breeder in Connecticut?



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. There are many people on this forum that live in CT so they should be able to help you out...I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! Here are the puppy referral contacts for a couple of local clubs that I am sure could be a great starting point...Good luck and keep us posted!!!!!!

CT River Valley Golden Retriever
Rose Desantis
203 598-0445

Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever
www.sbgrc.org
Barb Biewer Sunfire Goldens
860 668-6143


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
The below link is a post on this forum that is great to use as a guide when looking for a puppy/breeder.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440

As for actual breeders I would suggest checking out these two Golden Retriever Clubs and seeing if any of the members that are breeders works for you.

Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
http://sbgrcnewsletter.home.att.net/

Yankee Golden Retriever Club
http://yankeegrc.org/

I am sure some others on this forum will have some more options for you. Good luck in your search.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

bwoz said:


> CT River Valley Golden Retriever
> Rose Desantis
> 203 598-0445


Hi and welcome to the forum...Rose happens to be the first person I spoke with when I was researching in CT...there is a great list of breeders she can give you and I still have mine from 2005 and would be happy to email it to you if you'd like... as it turns out Rose is the owner of Broadway Golden Retrievers and is the breeder that we chose and I would highly recommend her. Call her, she is a wealth of information and a wonderful person.

The lighter golden in my pics is Phoebe who is from Broadway...I get many compliments on her looks and of course she is quite beautiful to me...here is one of my favorite pics of her..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I got my Tucker from Rose, too...


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want to PM me I can give you links to breeder friends of mine in the NH/VT area that have puppies. I also have a litter planned myself due in March.


----------



## tortoni (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I will get to work tomorrow on all these ideas. I'll keep you posted and seek your further help as I continue 
this process.


----------



## tortoni (Jan 16, 2008)

SunGold said:


> If you want to PM me I can give you links to breeder friends of mine in the NH/VT area that have puppies. I also have a litter planned myself due in March.


Sungold, I was unable to figure out how to PM you. Could you PM me with the info? Thanks so much!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Goodluck in your search of your golden puppy. Sounds like you have some great contacts to check out. Cant wait to see the pictures when you get one.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm also in the midst of a golden puppy search in CT. I've e-mailed all the breeders on the CT River Valley GRC list and the S. Berkshire list. I've heard back from most. A few have puppies now, a few are expecting litters, and a few are planning to breed when their dogs come into season within the next few months. I don't know what your timeframe is, but I'll try to compile the info I have and PM you tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Could I ask for a copy of those breeders? A dear friend of mine is planning to purchase a puppy this spring. She loves the lighter blockier GR;s and was looking at "English cremes" until I told her about everything I've learned here on that subject. She lives in NY so CT is close. I promised I'd help her by gathering as much info from here as I could for her.

There is a breeder here in my town - Farmington, CT. I corresponded with him once but can't recall the name now :doh:.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone have that list I posted on another forum that someone called the "A" list?


----------



## tortoni (Jan 16, 2008)

All these lists sound wonderful. I have reached out to a few breeders, but I am finding that it is very helpful to compare and contrast breeding philosophies, facilities, etc.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Good for you, it's wonderful to find a breeder you are comfortable with also.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

tortoni said:


> All these lists sound wonderful. I have reached out to a few breeders, but I am finding that it is very helpful to compare and contrast breeding philosophies, facilities, etc.


I found when speaking to one GR group in the area, (I think I found Rose by contacting Marcy Deis) that they were a great network for finding me the right breeder. We didn't wind up with a puppy, but we did wind up with a very SMART Golden. I went around the block with finding a breeder. Rose and Kathy are actual one of the breeders on the puppy referral list for CT. I believe Jane Zimmerman was another contact.


----------



## Xolime980 (Dec 28, 2020)

Can anyone PM me the list?  I am looking as well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Xolime980 said:


> Can anyone PM me the list?  I am looking as well!


Here is a more current thread that has some info that may be of help for you. 









Breeders in CT: So many to pick from!


Greetings all, New member here, who is beginning the search for a golden puppy for my first time dog. Temperament of the dog is my #1 priority, and after some unpleasant experiences in the past I want to go with a trusted breeder of a reliable, friendly breed. Absolutely no aggression allowed...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------

